# if you where at wal-mart 4:00 in morning



## jokey_bogus (Jan 8, 2009)

so this story starts off me and another kid were heading back from Va and ended up in one of my hometowns NC. met up with some kids i knew while flying a sign next to a hardee's in the kinda downtown area. we had made some money that day and were going to drink it up as usual but instead of heading to the sqUAT we went back with sergio and a few others and kick'd it at the house. 

dave is one of my favorite kids there and he's and outlaw like the rest6 of us and goes on a few beer runs with me. starting off at lowesfoods. which is too easy. between the 2 of us we get away with like 5 cases and a couple bottles of wine.(each nite). we get bored with this and it was in our best interest to switch it up and hit a different place. well being consistantly drunk for about 3 days i go to wal-mart. to fight back of sorts. anyone of you dogs know what a bitch the wal-mart can be. so i walk in casually but stumbling, saying hello to the 3 or 4 people standing at the only door that was open (did'nt know that at the time), walking straight to the back grabing 3 cases of booze, stacking them comfortably and again walking back the way i came in. when i got to the front, these people were saying to me that they were'nt selling beer anymore, that i had to put it back, and i just glared at the and turned left to the other side of the store. walking fastly, keeping balance of the boxes. well i made it to the other door and FUCK its locked i sat down one of the boxes and turned the lock and pulled the doors open. nice, i made it i said to myself, and got to the second set of doors. FUCK THEY"RE locked too. i turn the lock and try to push it open. they wont. so i stumble over some carts and realize a worker is making his way to where i am. i panic and move over to the doors right beside the ones that wouldnt open. i turn the lock and try to open them. all while holding most of the alcahol. right as the guy is almost through the first set of doors i panic and slam my body into the doors i just unlocked and break through. free again, outside!... i grab the booze and start running. the guy is right behind me for some reason, like he gets paid enough to get his ass beat.. i dunno... but the car is all the way on the other side of the parking lot. during my run, like in the cartoons, i happen to drop one of the boxes and it explodes. beer cans everywhere. and im steping and running on them doing as much as i can to keep my balance. the guy decides to turn away and i get out of the mess of beer cans only salvaging a 2 cases and a bumjug. make it too the car, drive to the house and celebrate with the defeat of the locked doors.

im not going to reread what i wrote to make sure it makes sense but i hope it does, this was an awesome day for the NC crew.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 9, 2009)

man i wish they sold booze at regular stores in canada.... it's only like that in quebec but boy is it easy there!


----------



## jokey_bogus (Jan 9, 2009)

ive never bee lucky enough to go out of the country.. not sure i would come back..


----------



## spud (Jan 10, 2009)

smells like victory to me


----------



## Teko (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats the night I got my pirate brand.
very drunk and very blurry night


----------



## Margarita (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahaha, I bet all those workers got a huge kick out of that honestly! They were probably bored as fuck.


----------

